# Eating gold



## Silver (Jan 3, 2008)

I have heard that in some parts of the world some cakes exist that contain small amounts of gold leafs and that the gold is eaten with the cake. Is that true??


----------



## aflacglobal (Jan 3, 2008)

Where on earth did you find that at :?:


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 3, 2008)

I've heard of people drinking Gold foils.

If you use sea salt on your food then you are posssibly consuming Gold with your food.

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Jan 3, 2008)

Goldschlagger (sp?) has real gold foil in it. It is my favourite alcohol liquor. It's 40% and taste very much like cinnamon.


----------



## Lou (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm going to sound like an alcoholic but, anyone here drink Goldschläger?

It has gold in it.


Pure gold is nontoxic, and won't react in your body. I've eaten gold foil garnishes on desserts at fancy restaurants. Gold's pretty common in the food industry.


----------



## Noxx (Jan 3, 2008)

Ya that's what I was talking about.

It is good isn't it ? I want some, NOW.

Lol :lol:


----------



## usaman65 (Jan 3, 2008)

ive also heard of peole eating gold leaf on cakes. i think it was arficans???? correct me if im wrong

kev


----------



## Joe (Jan 3, 2008)

Gold Chloride injections are supposed to relieve arthritis wonderfully, but destroy the kidneys.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 4, 2008)

In India, gold or silver leaf in commonly used to decorate food (and is eaten), on special occasions such as weddings.


----------



## Irons (Jan 4, 2008)

[img:248:235]http://www.platinum.matthey.com/uploaded_files/news%20room%20pics/cake_thumb.jpg[/img]

http://www.platinum.matthey.com/media_room/1189418410.html


A Japanese pastry chef and jeweller have joined forces to create a spectacular cake festooned with platinum ornaments.

Nobue Ikara's multi-tiered cake is draped in platinum necklaces as well as edible platinum foils, which can be worn either as a hair pin or as a necklace, ndtv.com reports.

The cake has been dedicated to Japanese actress Rinko Kikuchi, leading model Chie Kumasawa as well as other eminent women across the arts and in industry and was constructed as a promotional tool to entice women to buy more platinum jewellery.

Mikiko Ichikawa, of the Platinum Guild, said: "I think platinum and a white cake is the best possible combination as a present for women because both have the same colour of white, which is said to have pureness and brightness that lasts forever."

The cake retails at $130,000.

Just the thing for the significant other that poops little chocolate kisses. They will come out allready wrapped.


----------



## blueduck (Jan 7, 2008)

Gold leaf was one time placed on guests food, and brandy poured on top and lit afire and then it was ingested [smacks blatantly of alcohol abuse if you ask me] the elite rich in Europe did this in centuries past, the lower classes did so with silver...... it was not an every day occurance though...go figger eh?

I know folks who regualarly drink "colloidal" gold and silver and other water from a local company [the head? engineer? is a friend of mine] he puts one gold ingot in a tank of water and reverse plates it out..... very small PPM but people pay for it to drink to cure whatever...... ive drank colloidal silver to cure a few sore throats and such and it worked ok...... uses 3 9 volt batteries and silver wire and makes a nasty taste if you get it too strong......

William
central idaho


----------



## hungry (Jan 7, 2008)

There was a news story of a guy who has been ingesting colloidal silver for so long that his skin turned blue. They showed a scene of him sitting on his front porch with his wife while being interviewed. Sure enough he looked liked an alien out of Star Trek. Quite a sight.

ED


----------



## Noxx (Jan 8, 2008)

Ahha... 

Well people, don't drink too much colloidal metals !


----------



## Shaul (Jan 8, 2008)

After all, if there's now 'Medicinal Marijuana', then why not 'Medicinal Gold'?
Might it be said that drinking Colloidal Gold could be a cure for...Gold Fever.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2008)

How are colloidal gold and silver made?


----------



## blueduck (Jan 8, 2008)

Silver said:


> How are colloidal gold and silver made?



this page, How CS is Made will give the simple facts and the gold is precipitated in a similar manner...... 

One set of plans for CS generator

Info from lightwatchers has various articles on CS as well as design plans.

Anotyher set of plans with parts list and detail how to put it together.

Colloidal Gold and Silver generators for sale some spendy pieces but the pictures are something to look at once you know what there is not to making a unit!

There are more but most are close to the same, 

hope that puts some light to the subject, really colloidal Silver is somewhat close to refinging methods we can use, it puts silver into a suspension, the problem lays at unless its pure to start with everything else goes with it!

William


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 8, 2008)

Argyria is a rare bluish grey tint to the skin caused by ingesting fairly large amounts of silver. I think I read somewhere that there are, presently, only 70 known cases. The color comes from silver sulfide, which is produced by sulfur bearing materials in the body

Colloidal silver has powerful antiseptic qualities. I think that Silvadene is a CS salve. I heard it was developed for skin grafts. It kept the area moist and prevented infection. I used it once on a 2nd degree nitric burn that covered my lower leg. It was healed in just a few days. Probably, millions of people drink small quantities of CS daily. They buy it pre-made or they make their own (very easy to make). Google "colloidal silver" and you get a million hits. You can either buy CS making equipment or simply make your own.

*CS can simply be made with the following:*

Distilled water, the purist you can find. Walgreens is the best I found. If you have no Walgreens, buy a brand that says steam distilled.

About one foot of pure (I prefer 9999) silver wire, about 1/16" diameter, cut into 2, 6" pieces.

A water glass, about 8 oz capacity

1, 2, or 3, 9V batteries (see discussion below).

Two snap connectors for attaching the batteries in series (Radio Shack).

Two connectors with a snap plus a wire lead (Radio Shack).

Several wire leads with clips on both ends.

A milliamp meter (optional). Not necessary, but I like to watch the current. Also, it can be used to compare water purities. In general, the lower the initial current flow, the purer the water.

*How to make CS.*

(1) Fill a glass, to about 1" short of the top, with distilled water.

(2) One at a time, put the silver wires into the water, about 1/2" shy of the bottom. Fold the top of the wires over the edge of the glass. Pinch it so the wire is held flat against the inside of the glass. This works best if the top of the glass is flared out, like a beaker. The 2 wires should be on opposite sides of the glass.

(3) Batteries. The more batteries you use, the higher the current flow and the faster it will go. However, I prefer only using 1 or, maybe, 2 batteries. The solution goes through color changes and the lower current makes it easier to stop at the color I prefer (light yellow). Anyway, with more than 1 battery, snap them together with the connector(s), in series.

(4) Snap on the single snap connectors to the batteries and clip the 2 leads from the batteries to the 2 silver wires. If you use a meter, connect it in series with one of the leads from the batteries, using two wire leads. Battery to meter. Meter to silver wire.

(5) You are now making Colloidal Silver. In from 1 to 4 hours, it will turn a light yellow. That's where I stop, although many like it darker (it can get black). I'm more cautious, when I eat chemicals. The time depends on water volume and current flow.

(6) I drank about 2 teaspoons a day, diluted in water. Nasty, metallic taste. I had the feeling it was kinda like buying a device to keep the tigers away from your door. It must work, since you haven't had any tigers at your door. On the internet, you will find all sorts of wonderful medical claims for CS.

*Notes:* When you use very pure water and silver, the silver in the solution is a pure, metallic, silver colloid. If the water is impure or, if you dissolve certain salts in it (as in many of the commercially bottled solutions), the silver can form compounds. I have read that Argyria victims had used silver compounds, such as silver nitrate. On the internet, you can buy 999 or 9999 silver, both in 12" lengths. I buy the 9999. I think the safest CS is that that's made correctly at home. Read what you can find on the internet and try to weed out the BS. CS is also supposed to be good for animals and plants. It probably even works on dandruff, like Listerine claimed to do. Some say that the smaller the particle size, the better. The lower the current/water volume, the smaller the particle size.

Completely off the subject: A Helloweez Hint: Corn Huskers Lotion is great for chapped refiner's hands.

Chris


----------



## cloomis (Apr 15, 2008)

there is a study at a medical research institute wich claims it can atatch molicules to gold dust for a way to bypass the human imune system to kill a hormone producing breast cancer hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Froggy (Apr 16, 2008)

Last time I drank gold schlagger I puked, it was very pretty though! Just dont make the mistake of eating peanut packing material, your crap will never flush, it just swirls around on top! just kidding, I never did this, or did I? Thank me for the visual. One fun trick to pull on your friends or kids, get a washing sponge, white or yellow, add frosting and set back and wait for someone to have a nice slice of cake... :lol:


----------



## Palladium (Apr 16, 2008)

goldsilverpro said:


> Argyria is a rare bluish grey tint to the skin caused by ingesting fairly large amounts of silver. I think I read somewhere that there are, presently, only 70 known cases. The color comes from silver sulfide, which is produced by sulfur bearing materials in the body Chris



:arrow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XV0I6Q70Yw


----------



## JustinNH (Apr 16, 2008)

Froggy said:


> Last time I drank gold schlagger I puked



As much as I love gold, it is for that reason I no longer enjoy gold schlagger. 

I'll stick to scrap jewelry and fingers/boards for my gold now on haha


----------

